# WAS Conference 2013



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

The 2013 WAS conference will be
held in Santa Fe, New Mexico in mid
September.
More details will be posted as they become available.
Watch the up-coming issues of the
WAS Journal for details. They will also
be posted on the WAS website at: http:
groups.ucanr.org/WAS/WAS-Conference


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Harry I have down October 16-19 ? Is that incorrect?


----------



## Great Bees (Aug 19, 2013)

I went to this Conference, was very nice.


----------

